# Excel Algae Brush



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a little something I dreamed up the other day. Don't even know as to its effectiveness, just yet... But anyhoo. A little background. We all know the effectiveness of spot treating algae with Flourish Excel. Well I had been using the technique for a while, with great success, until I noticed the riccia below the algae affected area was starting to burn...obviously the Excel was just floating down and OD'ing the riccia. So I gave that idea away. Recently I had noticed the GHA starting to get a little prominent...not excessive, just annoying. So, I took my algae magnet (the rough half) and began scrubbing the affected rock, to little avail. That's when it hit me...I needed something that would dispense some Excel, very accurately, and make the most use of it before it was dispelled or floated away.

This is what I came up with.

Take one new, firm, toothbrush; a small syringe; some airline; and an airline elbow (note the elbow in the pic has had the end barb already sawn off)










In the back of the head of the t'brush, I drilled a pilot hole, followed by a hole just large enough to accomodate the elbow




























Insert elbow...










...and attach syringe (with zip tie, for security)










Take measured dose of Excel. I usually dose 10ml daily, but the syringe will only take 5ml. The remaining 5ml was tipped straight into the tank.










...it is at this point that I became re-aquainted with gravity










...oooops!! So, I hastily removed the syringe, filled it separately and re-attached it.

Time for a test out! ...and for a very inquisitive Paradise Fish to see if the new thing is edible...










The idea is that I dispense just enough Excel as I work, scrubbing away on the affected rock. As I say, I don't even know if it will work, time will tell as to the effectiveness, but I like the idea and thought maybe someone here could use it too 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

that looks like a damn fine idea!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks like a great way to spot treat!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a really great idea!! You better get a patent on it.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Great idea! A smaller diameter tubing should allow you more control so you don't "dump" excess amounts of Excel while pushing on the plunger.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Kind of an old post... I can't see pictures!


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

It is a very good diy tool. I will try to make one myself tonight.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

eiginh said:


> Kind of an old post... I can't see pictures!


...they should be there. I can't see them either on my work comp (photobucket gets filtered here), but I will check that the links still work when I get home tonight.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Worked for me the first time, and again tonight.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh... it's photobucket... My work filters it as well. I will check when I get home tonight. Thanks!


----------

